# DOOR WONT OPEN! I messed with adjusting nut! 86NA



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

I had the door panel open, changing out the speakers and noticed on a rod a plastic adjusting nut that lets you adjust how much freeplay the OUTSIDE door HANDLE will have, well I adjusted to having NO freeplay, but I over adjusted, and now today the door is STUCK locked.

I tried turning the key up to the point where it would break almost.
I tried holding the handle up and trying to unlock it and every other possible combo with the key or inside lock. stuck locked!

I tried to take my door panel off with the door CLOSED of course and i cant get it off, it doesnt have enough clearance (strikes the dash and side).

what do i do!!!
help!!!

thanks!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah you don't want to break the key off in the lock, that's a very bad thing........ Does the door lock and unlock as usual or is that stuck as well. If the lock is stuck as well as the handle, try pushing your weight a bit against the door as you try to unlock/open it. Don't dent the door, keep your weight right by the lock/handle end. Try it with another person also. What you are doing is taking a little bit of tension off the lock and handle devices that was created when you shut the door with the handle overadjusted in the first place.....


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Oh yeah, and to get the panel at least partly off with the door stuck shut, you'll need to remove the seat...... It's a last resort, but it may need to be done this way.


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

thanks alot!

Took off passengers seat, and found $4.00 in the process haha.

ANyways...
Got the door open!
I turned the key and pulled the handle and pushed out against the door and i heard a click BAM it unlocked, I WAS HAPPY.

took 2 days to do it, but i did, without damaging ONE thing.

thanks zen!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Glad to hear it worked for you.


----------

